# Britain's oldest dog dies.



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

She was 24 years old! 

This is Staffordshire | Britain's oldest dog dies aged 24 - 160 years in canine years

R.I.P little one x


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

what a shame for all concerned. 

my friend had a welsh collie that passed at the ripe old age of 22, family were devastated. 

we think they will last forever.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

feathered bird lover said:


> what a shame for all concerned.
> 
> my friend had a welsh collie that passed at the ripe old age of 22, family were devastated.
> 
> we think they will last forever.


My last dog was a collie, lived to twenty when sadly cancer got the better of her.

I'm so sad for the owners, but oddly heartened to hear of a dog passing with what is basically old age, after a long, happy life.

Does that make sense? Or just sound odd lol.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

my old dachshund sasha died last june she was 19 years old, it's always sad when a beloved dog dies especially when you've had them for so long


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I dont want anyone to take this the wrong way but i would be soooo gratefull if my 2 managed to get to 19. 20, 22 or 24, lots of amazing years together

R.I.P little angel


----------



## totalitus (Jul 21, 2011)

I am sorry for that dog 

Mine died some weeks ago at age 19 or 20, not sure. He was almost as old as I was 

At least he had an awesome life for a dog, lots of space to run, lots of people to love him and good food to eat ... perfect


----------

